# GOOD LUCK KARA AND LUKE XX



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Thought id start this thread for those who wanted to wish kara and luke best wishes and to send messages so they can look back on them after baby ellard has arrived 

Goodluck kara wishing you an easy time you look after yourself and take ,care wait to see pics of baby ellard   

R   x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Good luck Kara.  Thinking of you.

Cant wait to see the pics

You both deserve this bundle of joy xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

good luck kara. hope you have a pain free labour. won't be long till you meet your son and daughter. enjoy every moment as you both deserve it.
will be thinking of you
all the very best and can't wait to meet your bundle of joy for a cwtch.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its been a long and hard journey honey for you and luke.  Your bundle of joy will be here soon.  Wishing you, Luke and little one all the luck in the world.  Smittling here i come


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Good luck Kara and Luke,soon you will starting a new chapter in your life,and I feel very honered to be your friend.You know we all love you and I cant wait to visit you for a change! lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck Kara and Luke, hope its not long for you now and you get to meet your baby very soon cant wait to hear from you xx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Good luck Kara and Luke, wishing you all the very best, soon mini ellard will be in your arms xxx


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Good luck Kara and Luke your little bundle of joy will soon be with u both  
hope your labour is'nt to long and pain free as possible 
wishing u all the very best of love luck and happiness for your new journey
take care x x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww just reading some of ur posts on here and i feel so emotional for them . 

You have come a long way and finally you will be meeting your son or daughter for the first time. 
I really wish and hope that you have a quick labour hun . I am so excited and waiting for your news 
big hugs to you both kara and luke xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JKO73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Looking forward to hearing the news about baby Ellard and seeing photos!  

Lots of love.  x


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Good Luck Kara and Luke, I hope everything goes quickly for you both and your not stuck in hospital too long.

Can wait to see baby Ellard dance for real, and getting in some heavy duty smittling 

Love and hugs to you both xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

good luck my good friend...you will never know the feeling of love when you hold your new daughter/son in your arms, its a feeling you will never forget, i know i wont, no matter what road we chose xxxx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Good luck Kara and Luke, may it go quickly and smoothly for you both, wishing you all the best


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Just wanted to say that you and luke deserve a long and happy life with your new baby. I hope that the wait is not too much longer for you and that once he/she is here the journey will soon be forgotten. Just relax and enjoy every moment of your new family


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Good luck Kara and Luke. It has been such a pleasure to follow your journey, both the ups and downs and to gain such a true friend. The greatest pleasure is to know that your journey ends with the greatest high and you begin your new journey of parenthood. I know that you will be a fantastic mum and I look forward to meeting your bundle of joy  

You give strength and hope to us all and are proof that the pain of such a tough journey can have such a happy ending  

May you and your family be happy and healthy x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara I hope that you are either getting a good nights rest before the big day - or thats its all happening 
You are an amazing woman, a fab friend and have been a great support to so many, including me. 
I hope that the birth is all you hoped for and that it is (relatively!) swift and painless.  
I cant wait to see you holding your little baby in your arms and seeing your dreams fulfilled.
You and Luke are gonna be the best mam and dad a babe could wish for - mini ellard is one lucky little drifter. 
big big     mate
xxx

PS yes it is nearly 3am and I am way too excited to sleep lol


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Morning!! I'm really excited too - i couldn't wait to log on this morning to see if there was any news,

I've only been on FF since August last year but through both of my cycles everyone on here has ben a massive support, especially Kara,

I wish you and Luke all the very best wishes for when Baby makes his/her appearance, Its been a long time coming and seems baby is making you wait a little longer - cheeky monkey!!

Good luck hun

Jo xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Good luck Kara, hope it's not long until you hold little miss.

Enjoy!


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Best of luck Kara and Luke, you both deserve this happiness so much. The next and most exciting part of your journey is about to begin. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Good luck!  Looking forward to hearing your news soon.  You're going to make a fab mummy!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Good luck today, cannot wait to see you and to meet your brand spanking new baby


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

WOO HOOO the big day has arrived!!! Hope everything goes smoothly for you during labour xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

wonder how shes doing i so hope baby comes today and she can go home as a family tomorrow


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Im pacing the floor lol


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Any news yet its so exciting 

Rx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ratsy she is in labour and her cervix is open.  we don't know how far into labour she is though


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Ahh love her i really hope its a quick one for her lets hope its not long and she will be a brand new mummy  

I will stay logged on for news thanks mimi your our labour corespondent    

R x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ratsy keep an eye on the preg thread thats where the updates are going


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

good luck kara
after such a long, long journey i'm thrilled that you will finally be holding a beautiful baby in your arms.


----------

